# 2018: A year of recommitment



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My first commitment will be to lose weight and get back into shape.
I'm currently at 225 lbs. and I'm hoping to lose 25 lbs. in the next two months and then 10 lbs. in the following two months and then 5 lbs. in the following two months after that. So by July 1st, I'll be somewhere in the mid  180s. and have lost around 40 lbs. I should be feeling good about doing some backcountry scouting trips.
Then I will be committing more time scouting and hunting mule deer this year over elk.
Hopefully I can get out and do a few more overnight backcountry trips.
I'm going to take a small day planner with me this year on each of my outings and log what I'm seeing by the hour. Ex. (bucks, bulls and does, cows sighted, vegetation types and weather conditions)
It will be a lot of work to keep the log going but I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Ridge,

Good luck this year. You should develop a scouting journal app. 

———SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Best of luck ridgetop, am confident you will achieve your goals. I agree with SS about the journal app; its easy to use, keeps things in one place, and always at your fingertips. Here are a couple to consider, depending on the type of phone you roll with:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shopzeus.android.majorforms_1020&hl=en

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.kircher.jagdbegleiter&hl=en

http://www.prohuntersjournal.com/apps.asp


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Best of luck ridgetop, am confident you will achieve your goals. I agree with SS about the journal app; its easy to use, keeps things in one place, and always at your fingertips. Here are a couple to consider, depending on the type of phone you roll with:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shopzeus.android.majorforms_1020&hl=en
> 
> ...


I have a couple of concerns about doing it electronically. 1st, I have already had a couple phones crash on me and I've lost data. 2nd, I have a hard enough time keeping my phone charged during the day. Keeping an hourly journal would surely kill the battery in short time.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> I have a couple of concerns about doing it electronically. 1st, I have already had a couple phones crash on me and I've lost data. 2nd, I have a hard enough time keeping my phone charged during the day. Keeping an hourly journal would surely kill the battery in short time.


I use this ridgetop. Works good, adds a little weight.

://www.bestbuy.com/site/mycharge-razormax-portable-power-bank-black/6330174.p?skuId=6330174&cmp=RMX&extStoreId=496&ref=212&loc=1&ksid=f603dfed-cdb3-4663-aca9-ab9439bb0ed6&ksprof_id=10&ksaffcode=pg246841&ksdevice=m&ls

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Then I will be committing more time scouting and hunting mule deer this year over elk.


Yeah...I don't think I can allow that. No relapsing to muleys until after you can get me some pie.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

ridgetop said:


> stillhunterman said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck ridgetop, am confident you will achieve your goals. I agree with SS about the journal app; its easy to use, keeps things in one place, and always at your fingertips. Here are a couple to consider, depending on the type of phone you roll with:
> ...


I get 2-3 days off one charge when I put the phone on airplane mode and dim the screen. That includes regular use of location/gps features (including tracking) and occasional call to wife at spots that get a signal.

Most of my tech gear is rechargable via usb batteries and I'm trying to get fully away from traditional alkaline battery usage. I can charge my headlamp, cell phone and watch if I need to off one modern battery pack. I've found I rarely stay out in the backcountry more than three days before heading to basecamp anyways so its worked out pretty well.

I do written notes on a rainproof pad I carry in my cargo pocket and use a basic google app ("keep" ?) for photos that allows me to write basic notes and also store gps. Never had an issue and it backs up to Google Drive automatic when I charge the phone at home. The combo has worked well but I think I will always hand write notes. Just nostalgic that way and gives me an extra focus when sitting for long periods.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ridge I too am committed to losing weight but I got a lot more to lose than you. :-( Over the last 2 weeks I've already lost about 10 pounds but have half a ton to go. It's a marathon not a sprint for me. I'm also committed to find out what the *)$*@)$* is wrong with my feet and legs so I can get back to hunting again. Should be hearing on the blood tests today or tomorrow as the beginning of a process to find out what is wrong.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Good job on goals, folks. Human body is humbling at moments. Hope they find something to help, LL. After 8 years of talking about fatigue a new doctor finally decided to test for vitamin levels. Turns out I am one of the rare meat eaters that is low on B12, like 35% below lower threshold. Been taking supplements for a month now and I feel a decade younger and actually have energy again. Its a life changer. Good to have a tangible success after a decade of health problems.

I need to find a way to stay at a better weight. I try gyms but after a year or so its difficult to motivate to go a do another round on an elliptical or rowing machine. Don't have a home big enough to have home equipment. I get outside but struggle more during these grey winter days. Just need to suck it up and throw on a day pack more and get out and hike. This cow hunt has helped motivate me and pretty excited that my wife wants to camp with me when I scout and hunt now. Every little hit helps.

Best of luck in 2018, folks.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

backcountry said:


> Good job on goals, folks. Human body is humbling at moments. Hope they find something to help, LL. After 8 years of talking about fatigue a new doctor finally decided to test for vitamin levels. Turns out I am one of the rare meat eaters that is low on B12, like 35% below lower threshold. Been taking supplements for a month now and I feel a decade younger and actually have energy again. Its a life changer. Good to have a tangible success after a decade of health problems.
> 
> I need to find a way to stay at a better weight. I try gyms but after a year or so its difficult to motivate to go a do another round on an elliptical or rowing machine. Don't have a home big enough to have home equipment. I get outside but struggle more during these grey winter days. Just need to suck it up and throw on a day pack more and get out and hike. This cow hunt has helped motivate me and pretty excited that my wife wants to camp with me when I scout and hunt now. Every little hit helps.
> 
> Best of luck in 2018, folks.


I've thought about B12 before. Which supplement are you taking? Drops or tablets??


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Sublingual tablets. High dose for 2-3 months then retest. Only took 36 hours to notice the benefits. Calling myself version B12 now; still in beta testing though ?

Definitely recommend doctors test. Evidently its pretty unusual to be low of you aren't vegan/vegetarian. B12 is weird as it stores in the liver. Not "toxic" if you get too much but unneeded supplementation can have negative side effects. Cheap blood test (no copay or out of pocket on my average insurance) that had results within a day or so.

Best of luck. I've had a constellation of largely undiagnosed health problems the last decade so having a diagnosis and $3 a month solution is a huge win.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

backcountry said:


> Sublingual tablets. High dose for 2-3 months then retest. Only took 36 hours to notice the benefits. Calling myself version B12 now; still in beta testing though ?
> 
> Definitely recommend doctors test. Evidently its pretty unusual to be low of you aren't vegan/vegetarian. B12 is weird as it stores in the liver. Not "toxic" if you get too much but unneeded supplementation can have negative side effects. Cheap blood test (no copay or out of pocket on my average insurance) that had results within a day or so.
> 
> Best of luck. I've had a constellation of largely undiagnosed health problems the last decade so having a diagnosis and $3 a month solution is a huge win.


Got blood tests back a few minutes ago. Everything is fine except LDL is a little high and overall cholesterol is a little high. Still wouldn't mind giving B12 a chance for a month or two. Where did you get the vitamins at?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Hope things work out for you LL.
Unless I hit the mega lotto and get a OIL tag through the expo. I'll be planning some early season scouting trips to a high country honey hole I haven't been to in 13 years. It's always been good for seeing at least one mature buck at least 50% of the time when I go in there to look around. About 5 years ago, I sent a forum member in there and he set up some trail cams but only got a bunch of bears and a couple small bucks. So we'll see how that turns out. Also, there's a migration route I want to check out this year for the early season rifle hunt to see if very many bucks are moving that time of year. Then if needed, I'll hunt out on the winter range during the final weekend of the second rifle hunt. My sons birthday is on that second weekend and I've already told him if I haven't filled my tag by then, he can plan on us getting another birthday buck. So we'll see how all that pans out.
First off, time to get into shape.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

PSA = .8 ... Me.... OOO°)OOOOO°)OOOOO°)OO


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

LL, 

I use Puritan's Pride. I use their sublingual 500 microgram (mcg) tablet. I take two twice a day. I get recommendations from a friends in nursing and they believe Puritan's Pride is reliable and safe. We normally order 6 months of supplements (we don't take too many) and wait for their buy one get two (or three) free sales plus free shipping. I normally love supporting local but I simply can't afford to buy the expensive ones from local health food stores nor have I found evidence they are better or safer.

Best of luck! Hope test results continue to come back in your favor.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

backcountry said:


> LL,
> 
> I use Puritan's Pride. I use their sublingual 500 microgram (mcg) tablet. I take two twice a day. I get recommendations from a friends in nursing and they believe Puritan's Pride is reliable and safe. We normally order 6 months of supplements (we don't take too many) and wait for their buy one get two (or three) free sales plus free shipping. I normally love supporting local but I simply can't afford to buy the expensive ones from local health food stores nor have I found evidence they are better or safer.
> 
> Best of luck! Hope test results continue to come back in your favor.


Everything was good for my age except the LDL and overall cholesterol. Slightly high but nothing to worry about. Wife recommended I go buy more life insurance ASAP since the blood tests were good....I told her not my problem ... :grin:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Heck LL, maybe I should change the name of this thread to " ridgetop's and LL's health problems and solutions". ;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Everything was good for my age except the LDL and overall cholesterol. Slightly high but nothing to worry about. Wife recommended I go buy more life insurance ASAP since the blood tests were good....I told her not my problem ... :grin:


HAha I had mine checked yesterday. LDL was good, doc would like to see it a smidge lower. HDL was low, need more exercise lol. Triglycerides were "off the chart" according to the doc, but as I hadnt fasted before the test... and had also had lunch with a nice coke, they figured the Tri's were overly high from that.

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Heck LL, maybe I should change the name of this thread to " ridgetop's and LL's health problems and solutions". ;-)


Frankly I was most concerned about my PSA since grandpa died from prostate cancer and it pretty much killed my dad too. Breathing a sigh of relief for now on that one. 

I'm taking large doses of EDTA now to clear out any clogging in my arteries and that should be finished in about 6 months. Blood pressure is absolutely wonderful...listen to me, you'd think I was an old fart or something. I guess I am now...ugh. One day you're 25 and on top of the world and the next day you're waking up at 4 in the morning to take the grandkids hunting or fishing. Where the hell did my life go that fast.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Fellow repentant fatty checking in. I've been as high as 225-230 before, but I'm currently at about 212. The lowest I've ever been as a fully grown adult is 170 and honestly I shouldn't weigh a pound more than that. It's taken a long time, but I've finally realized just how strict I need to be with my diet if I don't want to be a fatty forever. I'm doing really well on avoiding fast food, soda, refined sugars, simple carbs and all that other garbage stuff. I always enjoyed going to the gym in my teens and twenties but for whatever reason I got away from that and let myself turn into a lazy body that sits around the house too much. I just got a shiny new membership at VASA and have been going again and really enjoying it. I hope to be in really good hunting shape by the time August rolls around and I take that leisurely walk to my tree stand and sit on my arse til an elk shows up.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I went and had a blood test done last month. 
Passed we every thing with flying colors except the one I was getting the test for.......
My PSA score had jumped up. 

So, we went to the next step.......flunked it. 

Was suppose to hear back today on the 3rd step. They didn't call. 
They already screwed it up once and had to start over. 
If I flunked that one it's on to surgery. 


It's been kind of a long week.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

2full said:


> I went and had a blood test done last month.
> Passed we every thing with flying colors except the one I was getting the test for.......
> My PSA score had jumped up.
> 
> ...


Good luck 2full, my dad went under the knife for that a year ago September. Luckily, all is well and he is still able to get out and climb mountains with me. Hopefully, you have the same results.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I got my phone call a few minutes ago.........passed the 3rd step. 
Shows non cancerous. Have to be rechecked in 6 months. 
My dad had the prostate cancer at just older than I am, and had to go thru the radiation treatment. 
It's a big load off to get a good result. 

Everyone, make sure you get a baseline established before 50. 
My brother in law passed away just before his 50th birthday from prostate cancer, with no family history. 
3 days before he died he made me promise to get my tests done. He was a health freak who never 
smoked, drank, and would'nt say @$#% if his mouth was full of it. 
My other brother in law is losing his battle with it as well. He is not even 60 yet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2full said:


> Everyone, make sure you get a baseline established before 50.
> My brother in law passed away just before his 50th birthday from prostate cancer, with no family history.
> 3 days before he died he made me promise to get my tests done. He was a health freak who never
> smoked, drank, and would'nt say @$#% if his mouth was full of it.
> My other brother in law is losing his battle with it as well. He is not even 60 yet.


Uhhhhh... I turn 50 in 4 days 

-DallanC


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Uhhhhh... I turn 50 in 4 days
> 
> -DallanC


Pre birthday congrats to you.

As coincidence would have it, I'm turning 50 on the same day if I have my dates right. The 16th?

It's great to get old, some of the side effects are just a bummer!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I didn't get as much exercise in this week as I had hoped but I still managed to lose 4.5 lbs.
So it's a start. 
Hopefully for a better, more energetic upcoming season.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I didn't get as much exercise in this week as I had hoped but I still managed to lose 4.5 lbs.
> So it's a start.
> Hopefully for a better, more energetic upcoming season.


good on you man. i however have been hitting it hard again since mid December. stepped on the scale on new years and jumped up 15 pounds. since then back down 4.5 lbs. but feel so much better than i did when i started.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Week #2 is now over and I only dropped 2.5 lbs. this week but I'm now at -7 lbs. 
Only 23 more to go in the next 12 weeks.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I guess I'm not the only one that's decided it's time to stop sitting around, and try to get back into shape. We need to help keep each other motivated!

Ridge -- nice on losing some. 

I'm 41, soon to be 42. I'm 6'0". I currently weigh 188. Since surpassing the 40 yr mark, I have a hard time staying under 180. My pants waste size has gone up over the last few years -- and I'm no longer a square, but rather wider than I am long. Ugh. I should be closer to 170 - but weight isn't my biggest concern (other than my pant size!). I want to get my heart working less.

We bought a concept2 rower for Christmas. I'm a complete rowing rookie (except for rowing a float boat!). I have rowed 15 days in January -- my goal is 20. I might make it.

My first few rows only lasted 10 minutes (2200 meters), and my heart rate would surpass 180 beats/minute. Since that first row, I'm now up to 20 minutes (4500 meters), and my heart rate never hits 180 beats/minute (163 average). I'm only on my 4th week. I need to keep it up. I actually enjoy this rowing.

I haven't lost any weight. God, I hope I don't have to start watching my diet!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

PBH said:


> I guess I'm not the only one that's decided it's time to stop sitting around, and try to get back into shape. We need to help keep each other motivated!
> 
> Ridge -- nice on losing some.
> 
> ...


I saw a huge change in my weight and energy levels after I turned 40.
I'm sorry to say but diet IS the key to weight loss.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

PBH said:


> I guess I'm not the only one that's decided it's time to stop sitting around, and try to get back into shape. We need to help keep each other motivated!
> 
> Ridge -- nice on losing some.
> 
> ...


I got some bad news for you...


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I got some bad news for you...


Absolutely spot on with the bad news. After the 40 mark there is a whole slew of things that work against us. I'm 47 and struggle to stay in shape. With age come issues like metabolism, quicker muscle fatigue, longer healing/recovery periods, loss of testosterone, disease (diabetes in my case). You need to work out smarter not harder. I also suggest you get your T levels checked out and. This hormone is probably the most important to a guys health. Eat smart Workout smart and work with your doctor.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Week three didn't go too well for weight loss. Only lost .5 lb last week. I did put in for my 10th LE deer bonus point and 8th Desert Bighorn. 
I also put in for 5 deer, 1 pronghorn and 1 rocky mnt. goat expo tags.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

after hitting the weights and cardio hard for 2 months religiously every morning at 5 am. i shot up 15 lbs. then a 2 day bout with the flu bug i am down 6 lbs this morning. however i learned that pushing a large portion of your body weight attached to a bar hovering over your vitals is impossible when you can't breathe. probably a bad decision to go in today but i survived.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My wife asked me how my diet was going.

I told her I had eggs for breakfast.

She said: Scrambled?

I said: Cadbury!:-(


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I met my goal of 20 days in January.

Now I'm going to take February off.






Just kidding.
I haven't lost any weight. But at least I can go 20 minutes (4500 - 4600 meters) without thinking I'm going to die - Peaky Blinders helps. 
I want to crack a 5k in under 20 minutes.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

It's been a couple weeks since the last update. I've only lost 4 more lbs. since then but am now down 11 lbs. in the last 5 weeks. The good thing is I'm still trending downward.-()/-


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang, you guys are have jinxed me. 
I have not ever really had to worry about weight. 
After this thread started I figured I would get back on my walking program and see if I could maybe get my blood pressure down a bit. That is a family problem that I inherited. Usually drop a few lbs as well. 

Nooooooooo, I have put on 7 or 8 lbs and am as heavy as I've been in 30 years. Almost 200 !!!
Been right at + or - 190 forever. Which I feel pretty comfy at being 6' 
But the blood pressure is a little better.


----------

